# Noob needs help



## wonton86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes indeed this title doesn't lie! i was born and rased a noob but now my eyes have been opened to 40k and i love what i know about it so far and i was wondering if any suggestions could be thrown my way as to the history of the 40k galaxy and good books to read or stories ect...as i really only know what infomation is is the chaos codex...and im pretty keen on details and story lines...k thanks:victory:


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

The cheapest thing you could do is search the internet. Wikipedia generally has some good information on the 40k universe. When you find something you like, then you can start throwing money at it!

I can recommend the Horus Heresy books and the Space Wolves books, but it's more of a case of finding what you like, and then looking for books on that particular army/subject.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Search google for "warhammer wiki" and the third result down should be an entire wiki devoted to the universe, that or wikipedia, but wikipedia seems a bit meh on the whole thing.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I absolutely recommend Storm of Iron, Lord of the Night, or the Horus Heresy series if you're interested in chaos and the imperium. The Ultramarines/Blood Ravens Omnibus are good. For inquisition, read Eisenhorn and Ravenor by Dan Abnett. For IG, the Last Chancers or Gaunt's Ghosts are good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page

http://www.redelf.h1.ru/w40k_rules.html

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=90


Try some of these, lots of info in there, very interesting reading. As for the novels, start anywhere. They will all help you with the background. Maybe some of the short story anthologies like Let The Galaxy Burn. Also, have a look at all the older threads in the fluff section.


----------



## wonton86 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks heaps for the suggestions everyone...


----------

